# Пятирядный баян



## babalay (26 Июн 2012)

Каким методом обучают игре на пятирядном баяне в музыкальной школе,есть ли учебники по данной теиме,интересно узнать мнение преподавателей музыкальных школ. Григорий А.


----------



## uri (26 Июн 2012)

неплохое пособие-В.Семенов "Современная школа игры на баяне" пишите почту,скину.


----------



## lgp18 (26 Июн 2012)

кое что можно взять из "школы беглости " для баяна, аккордеона а. сударикова


----------



## pigini (26 Июн 2012)

Семёнов и только Семёнов...


----------



## Jupiter (26 Июн 2012)

В Уфе поспрашайте и в Саратове- там сильная методика и наверняка вся литература есть сопутствующая...


----------



## Евген (28 Июн 2012)

babalay писал:


> ...есть ли учебники по данной теме...


Учебники, к сожалению, пока не встречались.
Кое-что, думаю, можно почерпнуть из "Позиционной аппликатуры на баяне" Александра Дмитриева.

P.S.
Похоже, что нужно быть альтруистом и подвижником, чтобы написать сейчас толковый учебник по игре на пятирядном баяне.


----------



## lelikbolik (17 Дек 2012)

продаётся кнопочный аккордеон итальянской фирмы "PERMARIA" 6.800 евро! пишите на почту кого заинтересовало! [email protected]


----------



## saranine (18 Дек 2012)

*uri*,
Цитата:


> неплохое пособие-В.Семенов "Современная школа игры на баяне" пишите почту,скину


[email protected]


----------

